# jm stamp trademark



## kccomet (Jan 11, 2020)

does anyone know the meaning of the stamped jm. I believe the bike may be french....thanks


----------



## hopkintonbike (Jan 11, 2020)

Jordan Marsh?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 11, 2020)

it's kind of out of context - we might know more if we saw the whole bike, too


----------

